# DIY Aqueon Water Changer



## flyjsh (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you tested it? I think it will be fine for filling, but since it has no eductor/venturi, it won't be able to create suction. If the discharge is low enough, it should be able siphon like a plane hose (use the tap to charge the hose then turn the tap off).

Here is a company that makes eductors and a cut-away view
http://www.nciweb.net/eductor1.htm


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, I was worried about the venturi too but it worked. All that's needed is a difference in pressure. I blasted the faucet and once the syphon started, I turned off the faucet and let gravity do the work. I made this last weekend and waited for today's water change to test it out. I was going to reuse the metal fittings if it didn't work out.

But a pvc venturi would work better.
http://www.flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?cart_id=9783.2906*8n7dz2&product=PVC-Venturi-Tees


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I made one of that is almost exactly like yours. Mine uses quick disconnects to a spigot outside. I have absolutely no problems starting a syphon.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Many hardware stores sell a jet pump for use with water beds. I use one of those for aquarium water changes. Works great, but I suspect not all that much better than this idea.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Old thread but, does the eductor/venturi have anything to do with an Aqueon working at the same height as your tank? Can you create suction with an Aqueon at the same height as your tank?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, the venturi creates negative pressure drawing water from the tank.

I made one with the venturi pvc tee. It doesn't work that well. 

A trick to get the suction to work without a venturi is to close the valve on the water changer to fill the hose with water, then open the valve. Suction will be automatically be made. This theoretical should work only where the tank is above the water changer.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*Which part is the eductor/venturi? This tapered section here? *










*Or is it this bottom section? I thought all this bottom flare did was create a nice dump shape for your waste water?*










*I put a female pipe thread-to-male garden hose adapter on mine so I can run a garden hose to fill my tank, I am not using it for draining or siphoning but I am wondering if that would even work with a 3/4" hose going to your gravel vac...now it would loose pressure I assume? Luckily I just use it to mix my water temp before sending it to my tanks:*










*Using your photo and guide here I went to the store and built my own here is my alteration so that I can basically link the Aqueon in the photo above with this DIY one. I am going to however swap out my 3/4" to 1/2" hose adapter to a 3/4" to 3/4" hose adapter on the waste discharge after the elbow and hope I can use the garden hose tap water from the Aqueon to start my siphon (this DIY valve will be under the tank by only a few inches). The waste water hose will fill a 5 gallon bucket for watering plants if this works:*


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks like the venturi starts even before the tapered part. It ends where the water comes in. I have a broken one I can dissect in half to see. I don't have a dremel so that might make it hard.

Here's a drawing of it without me cutting one open.









Here's a picture of where I broke the water changer. It's glued with gorilla glue I think










It wasn't that hard to break. I just came off after a while.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks man, it does not seem as if my DIY valve system will work than (I have not tested yet). I may have to buy a second Aqueon for my tank side of my system.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*Alright so I did step up the 1/2" barbed nipple to a 3/4"*










*I have a 5 gallon bucket I drain my water into since my tank is too low to siphon into the sink plus I use it to water my garden and house plants. As you mentioned it does work if below the tank, I close the waste valve and open the fresh water valve until the hose it primed going to the tank. Close the fresh water valve, open the waste valve and vola it drains into the bucket, reverse the process and I can fill the tank I love it!*


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

How serendipitous! I came on because I want an easy way to drain the 60g we're breaking down and do some rapid fire water changes to clean out my 5g to combat an algae bloom and I was looking for DIY water changer ideas, figured I would have to search for a while! 

So the only part I'm still unclear on, is what the Venturi does and is it definitely necessary for draining a tank that's not high up enough for Gravity draining? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Karackle said:


> So the only part I'm still unclear on, is what the Venturi does and is it definitely necessary for draining a tank that's not high up enough for Gravity draining? Thanks in advance!


A Venturi valve will create a suction when a water flow passes through it. It's not a strong enough suction to lift water very far (water is actually quite heavy), so that's something to keep in mind if you can not siphon (gravity drain) your tank. In that case I'd suggest a small water pump:wink2:


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Karackle said:


> How serendipitous! I came on because I want an easy way to drain the 60g we're breaking down and do some rapid fire water changes to clean out my 5g to combat an algae bloom and I was looking for DIY water changer ideas, figured I would have to search for a while!
> 
> So the only part I'm still unclear on, is what the Venturi does and is it definitely necessary for draining a tank that's not high up enough for Gravity draining? Thanks in advance!


As long as the tank is above the water changer, you can create a siphon. If you have a pump, it would work faster.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Teebo said:


> *Alright so I did step up the 1/2" barbed nipple to a 3/4"*
> 
> *I have a 5 gallon bucket I drain my water into since my tank is too low to siphon into the sink plus I use it to water my garden and house plants. As you mentioned it does work if below the tank, I close the waste valve and open the fresh water valve until the hose it primed going to the tank. Close the fresh water valve, open the waste valve and vola it drains into the bucket, reverse the process and I can fill the tank I love it!*


Nice setup. Also if you put a carbon house filter on the incoming water, you can remove chlorine. No need to shock your fish or use dechlore. The water rate has to be a little slower to be effective with removing chlorine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> A Venturi valve will create a suction when a water flow passes through it. It's not a strong enough suction to lift water very far (water is actually quite heavy), so that's something to keep in mind if you can not siphon (gravity drain) your tank.


So just using a regular T junction and valve won't work as well? The faucet is below the tank, I just don't have a drain and I don't relish the idea of draining an entire 60g tank one 5g bucket at time. 



FatherLandDescendant said:


> In that case I'd suggest a small water pump:wink2:





mistergreen said:


> As long as the tank is above the water changer, you can create a siphon. If you have a pump, it would work faster.


I would much rather spend a few $ on a couple pieces of PVC than buy a pump, especially because for cleaning the 5g I want to be able to refill and drain it quickly, not sure a pump would work for the refill part? So unless a filter can be repurposed as a pump and I can use something I already have, I think I'm interested in a DIY python / aqueon type water changer  (if you can tell me how to repurpose a filter for the task, I am guessing that would make draining the 60g even faster so I'm all ears! )


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Is the filter a canister? That should work easily. A HOB would be a pain.

See how Teebo see up his water changer. That should work.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Karackle said:


> So just using a regular T junction and valve won't work as well? The faucet is below the tank, I just don't have a drain and I don't relish the idea of draining an entire 60g tank one 5g bucket at time.


Depending on how much lower the tank sits it may not work at all, in theory a tee joint will work if you need only a very gentle suction, the greater the suction needed the more constricted the intersection needs to be. 

You could run a hose to a floor drain, or out a door, even into a toilet:wink2:





Karackle said:


> I would much rather spend a few $ on a couple pieces of PVC than buy a pump, especially because for cleaning the 5g I want to be able to refill and drain it quickly, not sure a pump would work for the refill part?


If you get a pump meant to be used externally it certainly could work, though why not just hook a hose straight to the faucet via a hose adapter? 



Karackle said:


> So unless a filter can be repurposed as a pump and I can use something I already have, I think I'm interested in a DIY python / aqueon type water changer (if you can tell me how to repurpose a filter for the task, I am guessing that would make draining the 60g even faster so I'm all ears!


Using a canister filter could work, but your going to put more into DIYing such a setup that you'll have to struggle and finagle with than you would if you just bought a small external pump, garden hose, and an adapter to hook the hose to the sink than it's worth IMHO.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Depending on how much lower the tank sits it may not work at all, in theory a tee joint will work if you need only a very gentle suction, the greater the suction needed the more constricted the intersection needs to be.
> 
> You could run a hose to a floor drain, or out a door, even into a toilet:wink2:


The bottom of the tank is probably about level with the faucet, I don't have a floor drain and the tank is in the basement so I can't run it out a door, otherwise I would  I'm trying to make use of the laundry sink, but it's the kind on legs, not on the ground.



FatherLandDescendant said:


> If you get a pump meant to be used externally it certainly could work, though why not just hook a hose straight to the faucet via a hose adapter?


You're right, I'm probably spending more time trying to figure out how to make a python type device to save money and do the water changes quickly than it would take to just drain the 5 into buckets and refill from the sink haha 



mistergreen said:


> Is the filter a canister? That should work easily. A HOB would be a pain.





FatherLandDescendant said:


> Using a canister filter could work, but your going to put more into DIYing such a setup that you'll have to struggle and finagle with than you would if you just bought a small external pump, garden hose, and an adapter to hook the hose to the sink than it's worth IMHO.


Don't have a canister, just HOBs and smallish internal filters, and you're probably right about the finagling.



mistergreen said:


> See how Teebo see up his water changer. That should work.


I will definitely take a look at that, thanks!


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

@ Mistergreen - I am not holding any fish down here so the chlorine does not bother me but great idea! I assumed the plants were not affected by tap water, sorry to hijack your thread lol

@ Karackle - By the time you piece it all together not only will it be more expensive than an Aqueon but it will be close to the cost of a pump, checkout eBay for the Ecoplus 396 pump it has threaded inputs and outputs and makes a great project pump for $25!


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Karackle said:


> The bottom of the tank is probably about level with the faucet, I don't have a floor drain and the tank is in the basement so I can't run it out a door, otherwise I would  I'm trying to make use of the laundry sink, but it's the kind on legs, not on the ground.


If the bottom of the tank is level with the sink you can siphon it AND a python/Aqueon will work.

And if your in a basement do you have a sump pump? You could run a discharge/drain line to that.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Teebo said:


> @ Karackle - By the time you piece it all together not only will it be more expensive than an Aqueon but it will be close to the cost of a pump, checkout eBay for the Ecoplus 396 pump it has threaded inputs and outputs and makes a great project pump for $25!


Thanks for the idea, I'll definitely check those out!



FatherLandDescendant said:


> If the bottom of the tank is level with the sink you can siphon it AND a python/Aqueon will work.
> 
> And if your in a basement do you have a sump pump? You could run a discharge/drain line to that.


Yeah I'm thinking just a gravity siphon into the washer sink is going to be my best bet for the 60g. But no, i do not have a sump, it's a finished basement and we're on the upper end of a hill and so far we haven't had any flooding (not even from Hurricane Sandy), otherwise draining to the sump would be perfect.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Don't know if it has been mentioned before, but you can always use a submersible pond/aquarium pump to draw the water out if the suction from a water changer/siphon is not strong enough.



Something like this, but I have a bigger one(around 350 gph)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckCJGWiNuBU


----------



## RomansFiveEight (Jun 21, 2012)

jcmv4792 said:


> Don't know if it has been mentioned before, but you can always use a submersible pond/aquarium pump to draw the water out if the suction from a water changer/siphon is not strong enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about going this route. My sink is slightly higher than my tanks. The water changer works, but it requires the sink on full blast the whole time and is pretty slow. I think a pump would be far more efficient. Any issues with algae/detrius/plant matter gumming up the pump?


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

RomansFiveEight said:


> I've been thinking about going this route. My sink is slightly higher than my tanks. The water changer works, but it requires the sink on full blast the whole time and is pretty slow. I think a pump would be far more efficient. Any issues with algae/detrius/plant matter gumming up the pump?


Nope, the sponge inside the pump pulls right out. I just run it under the sink and all the detritus comes out. Really simple device. I got this because one of my tanks is lower than the sink.

Bump: This is the exact one I have "EcoPlus Eco 396 Submersible Pump, 396GPH"

You can just use the same tubing that's on the aqueon water changer for this pump


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

jcmv4792 said:


> Nope, the sponge inside the pump pulls right out. I just run it under the sink and all the detritus comes out. Really simple device. I got this because one of my tanks is lower than the sink.
> 
> Bump: This is the exact one I have "EcoPlus Eco 396 Submersible Pump, 396GPH"
> 
> You can just use the same tubing that's on the aqueon water changer for this pump





Teebo said:


> @ Karackle - By the time you piece it all together not only will it be more expensive than an Aqueon but it will be close to the cost of a pump, checkout eBay for the Ecoplus 396 pump it has threaded inputs and outputs and makes a great project pump for $25!


lol


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Teebo said:


> lol


haha nice. That thing saves me a ton of work. No more lugging multiple buckets back and forth.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

After looking at the water changer, I think I figured out why mine with the PVC venturi T isn't working










The little piece at the end is somehow responsible for causing suction.










It spreads and aerate the outgoing water, somehow creating suction.
I'll find some caps to drill.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you tried using it without that piece at the end? 
As I see it you have no increase in pressure to create a venturi.

Look inside the area where the hose inserts. Does it decrease in size?

A venturi creates a constriction within a pipe (classically an hourglass shape) that varies the flow characteristics of a fluid (either liquid or gas) travelling through the tube. As the fluid velocity in the throat is increased there is a consequential drop in pressure.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Have you tried using it without that piece at the end?


Yes.

There is suction with the piece on.. No suction with the piece off. No idea why but something to do with pressure.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Wouldn't it be easier to just fill the hose and let it drain via gravity? That's how I do it on my large tanks. Almost. I attach the hose to a hose bib next to the sink and fill the hose. Turn off the water and take hose off the bib. I keep meaning to get the valve to make it easier but somehow I always manage to forget when at Lowes. The only water I "waste" is to fill that hose. I just can't see wasting potable water to drain non potable water.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*Good info on that end piece OP! *



jcmv4792 said:


> haha nice. That thing saves me a ton of work. No more lugging multiple buckets back and forth.


How far can the 396 push water at a foot higher than the pump?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you get a shot of the Aqueon straight down the barrel so to speak with the valve open? There has to be something to create a pressure difference.


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Teebo said:


> *Good info on that end piece OP! *
> 
> 
> 
> How far can the 396 push water at a foot higher than the pump?


Do you mean when the pump is a foot underwater? I don't know the limit of the pump, but this handles a 25 foot extension tube just fine.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Without the end nozzle the jet of water shoots straight out of the venturi. The nozzle creates turbulence before the water exits. I guess we need a physics student to explain why this causes suction. I'll run to home depot soon to grab a pvc end cap to prove this out.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Can you get a shot of the Aqueon straight down the barrel so to speak with the valve open? There has to be something to create a pressure difference.


I just took some measurements of the Aqueon with a ruler and some pics to show hopefully well enough to help visualize my explanation.

The Tee joint is constricted, the inlet from the faucet is 13/16", it gets tapered down to a 1/4" hole (roughly), after it passes through the smaller diameter hole it opens up into a 1/2" chamber where the Tee coming from the tank is at, the jetting resulting from going from 7/8" to 1/4 then back to 1/2" creates negative pressure in the 1/2" diameter chamber thus creating suction as it passes the Tee that draws the water from the tank because the water is trying to fill the 1/2" chamber, with unrestricted flow while the valve is open it draws from the tank side of the Tee.

Bump:


mistergreen said:


> Without the end nozzle the jet of water shoots straight out of the venturi. The nozzle creates turbulence before the water exits. I guess we need a physics student to explain why this causes suction. I'll run to home depot soon to grab a pvc end cap to prove this out.


The nozzle end forces the jet to splash out thus preventing air from filling the negative pressure in the 1/2" chamber.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

We have suction... 










This is not the original PVC model. It has a venturi T.

All that was needed was the end piece.









Bump:


FatherLandDescendant said:


> preventing air from filling the negative pressure in the 1/2" chamber.


You might be on to something.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

mistergreen said:


> We have suction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple fluid dynamics.

See the taper on your venturi tee:wink2:


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

jcmv4792 said:


> Do you mean when the pump is a foot underwater? I don't know the limit of the pump, but this handles a 25 foot extension tube just fine.


Non-submerged, sitting on floor in front of tank, two threaded lines for in and out, inlet tubed into tank and outlet tubed 30-40ft I will use some soft of in-line filter before the pump inlet. 



mistergreen said:


> We have suction...


Even with a 3/4" garden hose vac line it has suction?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Where did you get the venturi tee?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Teebo said:


> Even with a 3/4" garden hose vac line it has suction?


Yup. I can really feel it when I turn the faucet full blast.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Where did you get the venturi tee?


I got it online. The link is on page one. I'm sure you can find it on eBay cheaper. I think there's a diy hack on making one too.

It's used a lot in ponds for aeration.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I was thinking the venturi would be good at CO2 diffusion too. I'm out of the CO2 game but I made a sketch

2 methods


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

mistergreen said:


> I was thinking the venturi would be good at CO2 diffusion too. I'm out of the CO2 game but I made a sketch
> 
> 2 methods


Just in time, I am about to come up with an in-line CO2 diffuser solution...not sure if this is more efficient than consumer in-line diffusers though.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, no idea. The venturi Tee pulverizes any gas coming in. It should make diffusion easier.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

mistergreen said:


> I was thinking the venturi would be good at CO2 diffusion too. I'm out of the CO2 game but I made a sketch
> 
> 2 methods





mistergreen said:


> Yeah, no idea. The venturi Tee pulverizes any gas coming in. It should make diffusion easier.


Something to think about... I'm getting ready to build a Cerges reactor.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

Never heard of one, now I am off to build one!  Thanks


----------



## TimWB (Jan 5, 2016)

I know this is an old post but im going to give it a shot anyways. so your saying you didnt need the venturi tee? all you needed was the cap on the bottom with a few holes drilled into it to create your suction?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

TimWB said:


> I know this is an old post but im going to give it a shot anyways. so your saying you didnt need the venturi tee? all you needed was the cap on the bottom with a few holes drilled into it to create your suction?


No, you need a venturi Tee for suction.


----------



## TimWB (Jan 5, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> No, you need a venturi Tee for suction.


and what venturi tee did you use? do you have a link?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

TimWB said:


> and what venturi tee did you use? do you have a link?


I think I got this 
https://flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?p=PVC-Venturi-Tees&p_id=473-825-3&xm=on&ppinc=detail


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

flyjsh said:


> Here is a company that makes eductors and a cut-away view
> Liquid Eductors


Holy cow, those are over $500! :surprise:


----------



## TimWB (Jan 5, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> I think I got this
> https://flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?p=PVC-Venturi-Tees&p_id=473-825-3&xm=on&ppinc=detail


ok thanks


----------

